# heres one for ya



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

so today i get done work jump in my cruze to drive home. turn on my ipod hit the source button on the wheel and there no usb input being see on the radio. so im like what the ****. 

starting messing with the radio and hit the band buttom to put on the tuner and it goes to xm which is just a preview with a 1 800 number. then i go back to usb fucntion and nothing. stopped by the dealer on the way home and they have no idea what it is eaither.

my guess is that xm killed my 3 month free subscription and some how caused my radio usb port stop being seen by the head unit. it worked fine on the way to work as did the xm. probably needs some sort of reboot now. go figure.

goes in Friday for the dealer to try and figure out what is wrong. 

anyone else experience this or am i the first one?


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Is the Ipod receiving power from the port while its plugged in and charging? also have you tried a USB flash drive with a few MP3's loaded onto it to see if they read? Just my 2 cents incase the problem is with the Ipod and not the car. 

Basically just see if the port is outputting its 5 vdc.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah... no
that makes no sense but good luck


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldnt exactly say that "XM killed my stereo" makes any sense either. Its a USB 2.0 port, it provides 5 volt DC and it interfaces with the stereo system. you can get a mutli meter outa nd see if it has the voltage try the thumb drive method, thats a certified method of operation. I dont exactly see any other responses comming in about this subject and mine has merit. By all means though take it in the shop and have it checked out, theres probably going to be work to be done. Its a USB interface, not a Saturn V rocket it either gets power or it doesnt. and thats all I was asking.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

My iPhone 4 did the same thing the other day and a reset of the iphone did the trick...I would say it's most likely the ipod itself. I've encountered a few bugs, and they are prevalent on other makes models of car's from what I read on apple forums. I'd say the xm canceling at the same time is just coincidence unless your trial isn't up.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

cyper2002 said:


> My iPhone 4 did the same thing the other day and a reset of the iphone did the trick...I would say it's most likely the ipod itself. I've encountered a few bugs, and they are prevalent on other makes models of car's from what I read on apple forums. I'd say the xm canceling at the same time is just coincidence unless your trial isn't up.


Yep I too have had a similar issue which was resolved by me shutting the car off and doing a hard restart on my iPhone 4.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ipod hick-up !*

The same has happened with our Cruze....but, I agree that the Ipod seems to be the trouble maker here. I checked the Ipod charge and it shows a fully charged battery....USB connections are solid....I simply turn off the Ipod, turn back on...hit the aux button and all is well. We leave the Ipod hooked up 24/7 in the console. We _really enjoy_ the Ipod feature with the ability to select all the files as if the Ipod was in your hand....love it! I also feel that I need to mention how nice the OEM navigation system integrates with the audio system for a sweet looking screen display. Yes, it is over priced but it_ looks_ and_ works_ a* "10"* for us.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I assume you can just use a usb thumb drive to store music on and leave plugged into the usb for music, correct?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I assume you can just use a usb thumb drive to store music on and leave plugged into the usb for music, correct?


Yeah. I have a 16G Cruzer Blade installed in the USB port, and that stays in the car just for MP3s. It is really compact so thre are no issues fitting it in the undersized console we have. I wish I had a bigger screen for more data, like the Nav has. But not 2 grand wish.... I am glad Jay likes his though! He's rich .


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Yeah. I have a 16G Cruzer Blade installed in the USB port, and that stays in the car just for MP3s. It is really compact so thre are no issues fitting it in the undersized console we have. I wish I had a bigger screen for more data, like the Nav has. But not 2 grand wish.... I am glad Jay likes his though! He's rich .


 Thanks for the reply. I like the Nav too but not for $2k, plus I already have a portable GPS that I rarely use and an Android smartphone with built in navigation. All that and I usually know where I'm going anyway.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> The same has happened with our Cruze....but, I agree that the Ipod seems to be the trouble maker here. I checked the Ipod charge and it shows a fully charged battery....USB connections are solid....I simply turn off the Ipod, turn back on...hit the aux button and all is well. We leave the Ipod hooked up 24/7 in the console. We _really enjoy_ the Ipod feature with the ability to select all the files as if the Ipod was in your hand....love it! I also feel that I need to mention how nice the OEM navigation system integrates with the audio system for a sweet looking screen display. Yes, it is over priced but it_ looks_ and_ works_ a* "10"* for us.




im very tech savoy, no its not the ipod. when you plug into the usb it sees it for a few seconds, then says indexing, then it just goes back to fm tuner. then if you try and go back to the usb mood it doesn't even show up like its not even an option.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

DeLorean_Josh said:


> I wouldnt exactly say that "XM killed my stereo" makes any sense either. Its a USB 2.0 port, it provides 5 volt DC and it interfaces with the stereo system. you can get a mutli meter outa nd see if it has the voltage try the thumb drive method, thats a certified method of operation. I dont exactly see any other responses comming in about this subject and mine has merit. By all means though take it in the shop and have it checked out, theres probably going to be work to be done. Its a USB interface, not a Saturn V rocket it either gets power or it doesnt. and thats all I was asking.



i never said "xm radio killed my stereo". i said today "xm radio killed my free subscription today" and by doing so now my usb post doesnt work. 


please dont take my words out of context. thats how misunderstandings happen


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

bottom line is the usb port doesn't recognize anything i plug into it. ive reset everything and restared and nothing is working. there some glitch where when they turned off my subscription its locked the usb port and something needs to be reset internally.

let me ask have any of you had your free 3 months xm radio subscription end yet? cause i know i was one of the first cruze owners in the US. even onstar told me i was the 2cd one they turned on. so im going to go head and assume im one of the first to have my subscription end, and experience this?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you tried disconnecting the battery and letting it sit for several minutes? I am going to guess that wont work, but I'd try it.
What brand/model of USB drive are you using? I have heard of some incompatibility issues. That is also a long shot but we are scratching our heads here.... I have a 16GB Sandisk Cruzer blade in mine. However my XM has not yet quit.
I am personally very concerned about this since I have no intention of paying the XM subscription. I hope it is just something that can be a fuse or battery reset, but it shouldnt happen at all.
Please keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

That doesnt make any sense, since the Ipod worked before the XM issue. So that debunks the compatibility issue.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont know what to tell you. but please let us know what the fix is when you find it ok.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ipod hick-up !...again.*

Well, I experienced the Cruze not coupling up with the Ipod again. So, I unplugged, turned both the Ipod and the radio system off. Plugged the USB back in, turned radio and Ipod back on and the sytem "looks" at the Ipod then "rejects" it as an _unacceptable_ input....from that point it ignores any attempts . So, I took the Ipod to the computer and "Sync"ed it at the Apple site....went out to the Cruze, plugged it in and everything worked as designed! Again, here is _just another sequence_ of events to consider in this quest to figure out what's going on with the *USB input* _*sources*_ vs Cruze_* infotainment system.*_


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Jay, now you just leave your iPod in the car right. SO you had it working during drive A, turned off the car, and went out for drive B and it failed to connect? Or did you take the iPod out of the vehicle between drives A and B? 
I do not have an intelligent reason why either sequence would not work, just trying to nail down the failure parameters.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

TSU, yes I shut the Cruze off after the above failure....went and did the "sync", came back out to the cruze started the engine and plugged the Ipod back in and the system responded as designed. Yes, I normally just leave the Ipod plugged in down in the center console 24/7. By the way, this morning (@ 5 degrees F.) all_ is working_ without a hitch


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I started using an iPod that has been in our kitchen drawer for a couple years and have experienced the same behavior. What I have found is if I pause the player and power down my radio or change the source before shutting off the car, it will work fine when I come back and start the car. If I just shut the car off without pausing the iPod it has to be removed and plugged back in for the car to recognize it. Don't know why, but it works for me.

On a side note, I have a Sandisk Sansa that works every time.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time with an iPod... just use a thumb drive. Is there a benefit to using an iPod over a thumb drive in the usb?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

2011lt1 said:


> i never said "xm radio killed my stereo". i said today "xm radio killed my free subscription today" and by doing so now my usb post doesnt work.


That still shouldn't make any sense, unless there is a bug in the infotainment system that (incorrectly) links the USB port to the XM receiver.

The XM receiver is a whole separate system, and XM doesn't "shut off" equipment. If it did, not even the preview channel would work.

What XM *does* send is a certificate that authorizes a radio to receive "restricted" channels (ones that require a subscription), and that certificate expires on a certain date and time unless it's either renewed or "revoked" (which happens when you cancel service outright). For free trials, a certificate is put in and that's it. There's no cut off signal coming from XM. The certificate just runs out of time, and the everything but the preview channels are scrambled.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

robertbick said:


> I wouldn't waste my time with an iPod... just use a thumb drive. Is there a benefit to using an iPod over a thumb drive in the usb?


3 Cheers for the man who has the best idea. I was suggesting this but ended up thinking I was a little alone on thinking so. A thumb drive is cheap, stands up to a beating (I've put mine thru the washing machine twice), and is so simple to interface with any machine that all you have to know is how to plug it in an drag and drop. Simple enough and you can even forget all about it and leave it plugged in all the time.

Now its hard for me to speak good about anything that has a APPLE CO. logo on because I see steve job's smug face nearly every morning on the news. But the fact is that the IPOD/IPHONE has its name out there and is a popular product which thousands of people own. Drivers and passengers alike somones bound to have an I product thats gona get plugged in at some point. Its just a good sales tactic to market an audio system that makes sure to list that its compatible with your Ipod to get your attention. As far as what you get out of the deal well... if memory serves me right if you have navigation, youll get album art and MP4 ID4 data info displayed on screen. I could be wrong but I think thats about it... But the NAV screen might do that for anything that has that data available. But this doesnt help the cause of the guy who started this thread asking for help.

I dunno what to tell you, sounds like a fluke bug to me. Hopefully by now you've taken your car in and gotten this issue looked into and repaired. As simple as it is that USB interface is a impressive feature to this car. XM shouldnt have anything to do with the problem I'd think and should run independent of other functions. But hope you get this solved soon and my apologies for any misunderstandings. 

I just want to say "Goodluck", we're all counting on you.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

robertbick said:


> I wouldn't waste my time with an iPod... just use a thumb drive. Is there a benefit to using an iPod over a thumb drive in the usb?



it happened with a thumb drive originally. so i tried my ipod and my phones mp3 player through a micro usb. none of them worked. the dealer will have to fix it. ill keep everyone posted.


i know it makes know sense but some how its all tied in together, and turning off my xm made it my usb . it never happened before the whole 3 months. call it a coincidence if you will i don't believe that is the case.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*USB quirks update.....*

_Thanks, ChevyMgr_, with the *TSB* dealing with the USB input compatability issues. It has been over a week now, and my Ipod and Cruze USB are getting along without a glitch. Just take those Ipods out of the console and sync (or full re-set, if needed) at Apple once in a while.....time will tell.


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

sorry if this is reopening an old topic but im new here and I have a problem with my 2011 cruze lt1 with Ipod synicing. I synced up my Ipod Touch and the first time it worked flawlessly. Then I took it out of the car and went inside to install more songs. Next day go outside and the ipod stuff is like half working. 

I get audio through the usb and it reads the name of my ipod however it wont display song names or playlists and I cant control it with the steering wheel controls anymore.

went to the dealer and he hooked up his Iphone and it worked perfectly.

anyone with any ideas of what to do would be greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

You won't like my idea... get rid of the ipod.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

robertbick said:


> You won't like my idea... get rid of the ipod.


You see I don't like that idea because the iPod connectivity should be working as intended if they advertise it. It needs to be fixed because I get the same issues. Here's some of the things that happen.

1) Play/Pause button on the dash doesn't work.
2) Songs, podcasts or albums intermittently display as blanks or three dots ("...").
3) There are times when I go to choose a song via an Album, that for some reason I end up in Podcasts.
4) Releasing my iPhone from the USB cord results in having the music play every song, starting with "A" the next time it is connected. This is also intermittent.
5) The next/prev buttons on the dash are slow and even if you hold them down, the rev/fwd tool can stop and the music will begin playing where left off.

My dealership has a radio specialist coming in to look at my radio and hopefully I can provide an answer for all of you.


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope so because I just did a restore on the ipod and went to plug it into the car and now the problem is different It displays the songs but I have to scroll way way down before I can see any songs. I think chevy needs to release a software update for the car.

I buy an $80 Ihome syncs with my ipod perfectly, never has a problem, and even has a remote control

I buy a $20,000 Car that can sync with an ipod and it doesnt work right.

allthough I cant really go anywhere with an ihome

Edit
Just thought Id mention I have a 1st gen Ipod Touch with IOS 3.1.3 and Ive seen IOS4 devices connected to it and they seem to work alot better.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

NVR73 said:


> Just thought Id mention I have a 1st gen Ipod Touch with IOS 3.1.3 and Ive seen IOS4 devices connected to it and they seem to work alot better.


Not here...I have an iPhone 4 with 4.2.1 on it and it give me those symptoms above.

Bluetooth also fails as well...


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

My phone is an E71x by Nokia and it gives me lots of problems with the bluetooth like i will be talking to someone and suddenly it will switch back to the handset.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

so I turned my xm radio back on today and guess what????? my usb port decided to stop indexing my thumb drive and start working again. which confirms my initial post that xm turning off my subscription some how disable my usb port.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

So you had this issue for about a month and a half and never brought it back to the dealer?


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

robertbick said:


> So you had this issue for about a month and a half and never brought it back to the dealer?



they wanted to keep it for a couple days and I don't have the time to give up the car for a couple days for just that, my plan was when I take it in for a oil change and tire rotation id have them look at it, but that hasn't happened yet


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

just curious because the sync supports more then just the ipod has anyone tried a zune to see if the problem is just the ipod syncing. (I know only like 2 people in the world bought zunes)


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Alright here's an update:

I took my car in to get the radio looked at due to the issues listed above. ACTION TAKEN: They replaced the radio and the Bluetooth antenna.

I get home to test the work they've done (I didn't have my iPod cord available and I had to get back to work), and lo and behold, the same **** problems are there!

Sounds like they need a radio update to support a phone that was released before the car ever was!

Ugh...now I gotta take it back...AGAIN.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

my car did the same thing my xm went away for like a day then it came back was super weird


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just got back from the dealership again and they said they can't fix it at the moment.

Looks like I'll be waiting for a software update for my radio I guess.

ChevyMgr, if you get to this, do you know of a radio update coming soon that address iPod/iPhone problems? It's really ticking me off...


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

My Droid2 works great with the bluetooth. Had my car since Dec 11th and only issues i ahve had was the heat wasnt working when I drove off the lot, didn't find this out til later that night when I went to the store and it was like 18 degrees out lol. Got that fixxed the following business day.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had a similar problem in my first week 

Day before had my ipod plugged in working fine to USB port, next morning decide i want to listen to a podcast (i have music on my ipod and only podcasts on my phone) it started to play the iphone and then it stopped responding. So i'm like OK fine *(*#& you wanna play like that, and i was waiting at a light and shut the car off, and opened the door (else it wouldn't truly shut off the radio) and what was really epic was the "page" for the ipod then just became blank. Like if you were switching through sources it would just go XM > aux in > blank.

I tried a full shutdown and start-up again to no avail and said meh and listened to XM. Tried restarting again when i got to work and no joy. Then 10 hours later I go down to my car at work when i leave and it works fine with both devices. 

I think there is most defiantly a need for a software update. 

I'm going to start leaving an aux-in cable in the cubby as a backup  

This stereo needs a hard reset button.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have no problems with my bluetooth. mine was with my usb port not working after the turned off my xm radio subscription


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i added songs to my usb thumb drive before work then i put it in car and worked all the way to work. brought thumb drive into work to copy songs on my work computer without a problem. Now I get in car and put usb drive back in car and stereo keeps saying something like its not supported now and switches to fm radio!!! i tried everything and still nothing!!! anyone have any ideas??


----------



## VickarCruzer (Jun 1, 2011)

*Information on USB Command and Control Multimedia Player Interface/List of Supported*

Not all USB devices are supported. Also, not all flash/memory type drives are supported. 

Some of my customers have commented on some of the following conditions:

• Blank lines in the song list display 
• Incomplete MP3 data that may result in wrong information being displayed 
• Poor iPod® or universal mass storage (UMS) performance at start up and potential lack of audio during playback 
• Source management difficulties when using more than one Bluetooth® device 
• Intermittent device operation from one ignition cycle to the next 
• Poor static message translations when using French or Spanish as the default language instead of English 
• Intermittent clicking, static or audio distortion during iPod® or UMS audio playback 
• At ignition ON, the previous radio source, such as AM, FM or XM®, returns to the USB input rather than the previous radio source selection 
• The audio source does not revert back to the customer's device after a Bluetooth® call has ended.​ 
*Goto your local dealer for ANY of the above problems. *
(they will know about this)

*But in the mean time, this may help.*

*Validated Apple Device - Both Charge/Support Digital Audio *

iPod classic 5 & 5.5 Gen
iPod nano 1Gen
iPod nano 2Gen
iPod nano 3
iPod classic
iPod touch 1Gen & 2Gen
iPhone (User must switch to "airplane mode")
iPod nano 4Gen

(Other Gen. not listed above will not work as desired at all times or not at all)

*Non-Validated Apple Device*
(not compatable) 

iPod shuffle Gen1
iPod shuffle Gen2
iPod mini Gen1 & 2
iPhoto
iPod G4
iPod Gen3
iPod Gen2
iPod Gen1
iPod shuffle Gen3



*USB support Class*​ 

MSC (Mass Storage Class)​ 

yes​ 


MTP (Media Transfer Protocol)​ 

NO​ 


iPod (over HID Class)​ 

yes​ 


_*Playable Content*_​ 

MP3​ 

yes​ 


MP3 Pro​ 

NO​ 


AAC (m4a, m4b), AAC DRM (m4p)​ 

NO​ 


WMA​ 

yes​ 


WMA (DRM)​ 

NO​ 


_*Play the following content types encountered on Mass Storage Playback devices for MP3*_​ 

Variable Bit Rate (VBR)​ 

yes​ 


Fixed Bit Rates between 8 and 320 kbps (MPEG1+2xx mono/stereo)​ 

yes​ 


Sample Rates: 16, 22, 32, 44.1, and 48 kHz​ 

yes​ 


Channels: Mono, Stereo, and Joint Stereo​ 

yes​ 


Supports playlist formats ("m3u")​ 

yes​ 


Supports playlist formats ("pls")​ 

NO​ 


ID3 tag Ver.1.0, 1.1, 2.3, 2.4​ 

yes​ 


I hope this helps somewhat. It's not everything I can find on it, but it's all I can really say about it at this time. Any other issues or questions should be directed to your local dealer. 

Thank you.


----------

